# Sony Click to DVD problems



## Gulnar Carlisle (Jan 15, 2008)

I am used this program many times successfully, as recently as last week. All of a sudden, the DVD will not burn. It gets to about 70% and then gives an error message. I have called Sony several times and we have done the following:

Uninstalled and reinstalled Click to DVD
Updated all patches
Done system recovery

Nothing seems to rectify this problem.

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Gulnar Carlisle!!

Are you saying you done the system recovery on your system? Is it system recovery or system restore? 

And, can I know is there any software or hardware you added to your computer recently, especially the iTunes?


----------



## Gulnar Carlisle (Jan 15, 2008)

Sorry, we did a system recovery and no I have not load Itunes.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi again Gulnar Carlisle!!

Emm...it seems like even you do the system recovery, you still have the same issue. Maybe there is a problem with the DVD drive itself. Maybe it is the issue with the Click to DVD issue.

Can you try using this software to burn instead, see whether it works fine?

*Free Eacy CD DVD Burner*

*FinalBurner Free*


----------



## John Marine (Jul 8, 2010)

To Gulnar and All: Did your Click to DVD problem ever get resolved? I am having the same issue. But multiplied. I can burn CD's, but not DVD's on either Click to DVD or Roxio. Here's what happened. I created a DVD with Click to DVD on a DVD -R disk. Everything worked fine. My CD/DVD drive supports DVD +r, DVD -R, etc.

Then I tried to creat another, but Click to DVD and Roxio will no longer recognize DVD -R disks. I have tried several DVD +R disks with Click to DVD and they all terminate around 69% with the following message "An error has occurred (ID: 0) [Click to DVD]". Once it reached 91% and ended.

Click to DVD Troubleshooting suggests :The MPEG file may be corrupted. Select the "Convert the files again when creating the DVD". This has not resolved the issue.

I have reinstalled Click to DVD and reinstalled Windows SP3. I can play the previously created DVD without any problem. 

It certainly appears that the drive (Matshita UJ-841D) may be the problem. But Device Manager says it is working properly. And I down loaded a Matshita firmware upgrade – no change.

I have a Sony Vaio VGN-FE590P with dual pentium processors and 2GB memory. I also increased my virtual memory. Any help would be much appreciated. Regards, John


----------



## John Marine (Jul 8, 2010)

Sony support is making an onsite visit to potentially replace the DVD burner. Will post update afterwards.


----------

